# Crude Oil Tanks



## محمد الاكرم (12 يوليو 2016)

السلام عليكم
كتاب هام جدا .............جدا
Crude Oil Tanks:
Construction, Strupping, Gauging and Maintenance

http://www.4shared.com/get/W3mFNbchba/University_of_Texas_-_Crude_oi.html


----------



## رمزة الزبير (12 يوليو 2016)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الكتاب القيم.


----------



## salem001 (3 ديسمبر 2016)

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ العزيز / محمد الاكرم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك على هذة المجهودات الطيبة والمفيدة التي تخدم جميع الاعضاء واسال الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك وان يرحم بها والديك
اخي الكريم ارجوا ان تقوم بتجديد الرابط اعلاه لانه منتهي الصلاحية فالرجاء اعادة اصلاحه حتى نتمكن من انزال الكتاب القيم المفيد وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوكم / salem001


----------



## NOC_engineer (3 ديسمبر 2016)

salem001 قال:


> يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاخ العزيز / محمد الاكرم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بارك الله فيك على هذة المجهودات الطيبة والمفيدة التي تخدم جميع الاعضاء واسال الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك وان يرحم بها والديك
> ...


أخي الكريم:
أذهب الى هذا الموضوع:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t577581.html


----------



## salem001 (3 ديسمبر 2016)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الكريم/ NOC_engineer 
بارك الله فيك ورحم الله ولديك وجعلها زيادة في ميزان حسناتك على الاهتمام والرد السريع .
شكرا وتقبلوا فائق الاحترام
اخوكم / salm001


----------



## محمد الاكرم (3 ديسمبر 2016)

salem001 قال:


> يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاخ العزيز / محمد الاكرم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بارك الله فيك على هذة المجهودات الطيبة والمفيدة التي تخدم جميع الاعضاء واسال الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك وان يرحم بها والديك
> ...



السلام عليكم

http://www.mediafire.com/file/qs842t1hqidd3ck/Crude+oil+Tanks.pdf​وفقك الله وشكرا لك


----------



## eliker bahij (28 ديسمبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (11 مايو 2017)




----------



## eliker bahij (18 مايو 2017)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

